# Hardwire iPad charger into a cigarette lighter



## jjaassoonnguy (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey first post on lay it low bear with me 
I got an 86 cutlass and I'm trying to hardwire a iPod cable to charge my iPad 
I'm not trying to buy anything but I do have the original cable my iPod came with cut it up and it shows 4 wire red black white and green now I looked up the wire and red and black are the cables I need red is power black is ground now I hooked it up to a battery 12v and nada no charge I do know that it needs I believe 10v and 2A if that helps 

I want to see if its possible without having to buy resistors or anything but yeah thoughts comments concerns?


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

jjaassoonnguy said:


> Hey first post on lay it low bear with me
> I got an 86 cutlass and I'm trying to hardwire a iPod cable to charge my iPad
> I'm not trying to buy anything but I do have the original cable my iPod came with cut it up and it shows 4 wire red black white and green now I looked up the wire and red and black are the cables I need red is power black is ground now I hooked it up to a battery 12v and nada no charge I do know that it needs I believe 10v and 2A if that helps
> 
> I want to see if its possible without having to buy resistors or anything but yeah thoughts comments concerns?


Is your cig. lighter broke?

There are TONS of ways to do this without getting ghetto.

Power inverter,plain old charging with a cig. lighter,solar....NOT hacking it up.

IF you are trying to replace your headunit with an ipod there are interfaces you can use etc.


----------



## jjaassoonnguy (Mar 20, 2011)

Nothings wrong with the cig lighter I just want a hardwired cable that almost looks like it belongs I don't like wires showing and I was just wondering if it's possible I like my dash looking clean and part of me can't stand the way car chargers look plugged in


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

If you don't want it showing buy an ipod capable deck and stick the ipod in the glove box.


----------



## jjaassoonnguy (Mar 20, 2011)

Don't want it connected to the deck tho I just want a charger that's always there I use my iPad n iPhone all the time gps n Internet and such don't really care much for music to my deck believe it or not but I just need a hardwire charger that will charge with out the car being on basically just the cig lighter charger with out it being in the cig lighter I want splice into behind it and just have the cable coming out the bottom but I'm wondering if I have to buy something or if I could just use the old cable and splice it in or what I have to do to make that work


----------



## jjaassoonnguy (Mar 20, 2011)

I also want to know if this is possible because something I have wanted to do is just have my iPad as my head unit like mounted and always staying in their that's another reason why I ask


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

yes you can use your ipad as a HU instead of a radio and you can hard wire it into your car but it cant be the original ipad ac cable you will need a dc car charger


----------



## jjaassoonnguy (Mar 20, 2011)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> yes you can use your ipad as a HU instead of a radio and you can hard wire it into your car but it cant be the original ipad ac cable you will need a dc car charger



But can't I just use the USB cable it come with and put a voltag regulator in that converts 12v to 5v at 2A.?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

http://www.scosche.com/consumer-tech/product/2182

Hard wires in, gives you an audio out. Done deal.


----------



## jjaassoonnguy (Mar 20, 2011)

79 cutty said:


> http://www.scosche.com/consumer-tech/product/2182
> 
> Hard wires in, gives you an audio out. Done deal.


That's exactally what I need lol minus the audio
But that's kinda pricey 
Now is there any way to make this contraption? While still using the original iPod cable?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

jjaassoonnguy said:


> But can't I just use the USB cable it come with and put a voltag regulator in that converts 12v to 5v at 2A.?


if u wanted to,but a car charger for an ipod is less than 10 bucks


----------



## jjaassoonnguy (Mar 20, 2011)

ordered the voltage regulators yesterday they are gonna come in soon hopefully it works!


----------

